# gh stacks, ghrh/ghrp, igf/mgf



## gymrat827 (Nov 8, 2012)

=;well putting out some examples of stacks one could try.  ghrp/ghrh stacks will act like any legit gh.  I know many people are not fans of peptides but bloodtests show they work.  

But if you still dont give a rats ass about them try igf LR3 or DES & PEG MGF or reg. MGF combo.  One would need to use a lot of GH to get the same type of gains that can be had from a igf/mgf stack.  Doing that while already on 2-4 iu will really kick things up and can allow you to use a lot less real GH in the process to reach the same end goal.  you will not get the same amount of other GH like effects(sleep, skin health, etc) but muscle growth will remain the same.


The body produces the least amount of GH in the morning hours.  So this is the time to use the EXO-GH.  whatever the dose, just try and not to eat for a while.  or only protein.  eating will disrupte the great pulse of gh, so wait as long as you can.  during this time some bcaa's would be great.  Now if your an insominiac such as myself you will probably use the real stuff at night, before bed.  The benefit for sleep is needed badly.  

using a ghrp/ghrh stack, use real goods 1st thing am.  during the same time of EXO gh use 80-140mcg of any ghrh, 100-240mcg of any ghrp.  The pulse from say ghrp2/cjc 1293/mod grf will come and go in 10 min.  The GH will stay put for 2hrs or so, than falloff by hr3.  The pulse from the ghrp2/cjc will be much bigger and will produce higher numbers on a blood test.  but its gone so quickly, so using the EXO-GH with them will keep the pulse going strong.   at the 3hr mark you are also able to use the ghrp2/cjc again.  All threw out the day, every 3 hrs if you'd like.  Myself, i dont enjoy the human pin cushion deal and only will use the ghrp2/cjc once with the GH.  

using the ghrp2/cjc other times during the day does more than give other pulses, it keeps natty production going.  I cant say for sure how well it works, or speak in depth about it.  But all the ghrp2/cjc stack is a spike in natural gh production and than a release.  this should help stop the EXO-GH natural supression.  




LR3/PEG MGF

here are the two igf's we need for hyperplasma.(mgf is also a form of igf).....  splitting current cells & producing new ones.........


mgf will create dormant muscle fibers to activate.  Muscle fibers that would go to waste eventually can be used and grow into new cells.  Its really amazing what this peptide is capable of, its main function would be creating new stem sites.  The stem sites are early stages of new cells.  With the proper cals, rest, and so forth they will become new cells.  More muscle cells allows for more overall size the muscle can grow.  Where mgf stops is kinda where igf lr3/DES would start.  Turning the stem sites in full blown new cells.  It also does tons of other things: fatloss, bone growth, natural muscle growth, maturing the body when young, etc etc etc.   It seems when using a stack of igf/mgf the time spent on LR3/DES should be slightly more ranging all the way to double the amount of time spent of MGF.  

But i dont think much of that info is correct.  Most of the peptide research has fallen off, and the majority of what is older and considered common knowledge is outdated.   

Im no expert, but from what ive read, learned i think the week should be 3 days of mgf and 4 days of igf.  if you look around you will see most guys research with 200-400mcg twice a wk for mgf.  i think thats very very low from my personal findings and reading/research.  IMO, 200-400mcg in each muscle, 3x a wk.  (peg mgf).  regular needs to be used 3x, 2 days a wk.  IMO, you will need to hit each muscle a few times after the natural release takes place.  this brings the cost up a ton, and again, how many times do you want to use a slin ED..??  than think about doing that 3x a wk for a month..... not fun.

its because its so short using reg. mgf is why to you to do it over and over again.  but even with peg mgf you will want to go IM, its has local effects, good local effects.  LR3 does matter, travels everywhere in serarch of rececptors.  igf lr3 does most of the magic you could say, fatloss, growth(maturity of muscle).  the increase in protein synthesis from lr3 speeds all this way way up.  

again i am no expert and a bad writer.  enjoyL-)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2012)

Good write up GR.


----------



## Azog (Nov 8, 2012)

I will be using the following shortly:
modGRF 100mcg
GHRP-2 100mcg
.5iu riptropin

I will use this 3x daily. First thing in the am, PWO and pre bed. I'll be pinning the peps first, followed by the rips 5-10min later. I will make a log so we can see how this works out...


----------



## csully8080 (Nov 8, 2012)

Azog said:


> I will be using the following shortly:
> modGRF 100mcg
> GHRP-2 100mcg
> .5iu riptropin
> ...



you going to add T4?


----------



## Azog (Nov 9, 2012)

I have some. I will add it if I feel sleepy during the day.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 9, 2012)

t3 would be fine too.... just 12.5mcg tho


----------

